# Nickelback's PRS/Gibson 7-strings



## eleven59 (Jul 27, 2009)

I know the other thread got locked, but if people can stay on topic, this song has nothing to do with their music, or the band, but a specific couple of guitars. 7-strings are all over this video, including fret-cam shots with easy to count strings. Beautiful Gibson Explorer 7 already seen in the other thread, and now Chad's got a PRS Singlecut 7-string that looks awesome.



Edit: fixed video...sort of.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 27, 2009)

SO MUCH REVERB!

but im glad theyr using 7s
iv always liked NippleSack. altho the last album was a bit wank

we need a PRS 7 production model ...


----------



## tr0n (Jul 27, 2009)

Wierd, the link I posted in that original thread was from their official site. This YouTube vid is the same except it sounds like it's being played inside an aircraft hangar. :S


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 27, 2009)

*I hope this thread stays on topic. At the sight of any douche bag comments or just a-hole behavior it gets axed and they get naps.*


----------



## Bleak (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the guitars are cool


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, I originally posted the "official" video from youtube and it sounded better, but super quiet, so I was looking for a better sounding one, and hit "submit" before I realized the terrible sound quality of that video. I put the "official" one back up.


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2009)

Want more close-ups. 

Anybody find snapshots?


----------



## sepherus (Jul 27, 2009)

MMMM! PRS SC250 7 string...  Yeah I think I'd kill some one for that guitar. 

When did Canada's biggest band start using 7s?


----------



## S-O (Jul 27, 2009)

That is actually a decent riff, and bitchin' axe's!


----------



## Piro (Jul 27, 2009)

sepherus said:


> MMMM! PRS SC250 7 string...  Yeah I think I'd kill some one for that guitar.
> 
> When did Canada's biggest band start using 7s?



Wondering the exact same thing. They gained a few respect points in my book.


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2009)

Pretty badass.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah dude - that song is pretty tight.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 28, 2009)

As cool as is would be to have a PRS 7 string, it would be the same old story as any PRS guitar. You can either have a good guitar or an affordable guitar, not both. 

Still, it would make the 1527 comparatively better value for money and I wouldn't have to hear so much bitching about my Ibanez wub so bring it on I say.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jul 28, 2009)

I heard this on the radio and I swore up and down that they had to be using sevens now in my head  I'm awesome 

I do actually think the song is okay, I just pretty much don't like any of the current Nickleback. Seems like 90% of their songs are about sex. Plus it's just not my type of music  never got why they were SUPER hated though, I mean obviously they're doing something right, just because you don't like it doesn't mean they're no-talent hacks


----------



## Anthony (Jul 28, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> *I hope this thread stays on topic. At the sight of any douche bag comments or just a-hole behavior it gets axed and they get naps.*



Dirt-naps son!


Tight guitars. Cool that they use sevens.


----------



## darren (Jul 28, 2009)

sepherus said:


> MMMM! PRS SC250 7 string...



Yes, please!


----------



## JPMike (Jul 28, 2009)

I remember seeing a Custom 22 or 24 7 string, like a few years ago.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 28, 2009)

One of the guys from Sevendust had a custom PRS 7.








Looks like Munky has one too.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jul 28, 2009)

I love that 7 string explorer!!!!!!! WANT!!!!! (even though it has the dreaded pickguard...) much nicer than MKH's white one 

I don't mean this in a derogatory fashion, I always found Nickelback a bit hit and miss, but they've gone up in my estimation now. Apart from one thing... just _watch_ chad kroeger... his stance, his dress style, his stage presence even his hand movements... me thinks he's been watching James Hetfield a bit too much...

and before the mods jump on this, its just a comment, others please keep it on topic, I like it here and I don't wanna get banned for starting a chad slangin match when I didnt mean to, its just an observation. 

I like Munky's PRS too


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2009)

When I heard the song, I figured they were playing in drop B on a 6.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 28, 2009)

I've always liked Nickelback. I haven't heard a full album since Silver Side Up, but I was a big fan of The State, and I always liked their singles. It's not complicated, and yeah they've been repeating themselves a bit, but it works for them, and it's catchy stuff. Saw them live years ago (with Korn, Simple Plan, American Hi-Fi, and Three Days Grace...figure that one out) and they put on a _really_ good show. They sound incredible live, Chad's voice sounds the same live as it does on albums, and plenty of pyrotechnics.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice find Aaron. As I said in the other thread it's great to see more mainstream bands playing seven strings


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 28, 2009)

a PRS 7 sounds pretty sweet. *fingers crossed & hoping for 24 frets* (like i could afford it anyway... )


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 28, 2009)

I've always been absolutely floored by Nickelbacks mixes. Their guitar tone is monsterous even if the music aint my thing. I want a PRS baritone 7 string. 28" scale, Ash body ash neck thru. Brazilian rosewood fret board. Paul? Are you listening? Paul?  I noticed Chads' hair has been conditioned beautifully maybe I need to change my style up to get hooked up


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 28, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> I want a PRS baritone 7 string. 28" scale, Ash body ash neck thru. Brazilian rosewood fret board. Paul? Are you listening? Paul?



He is listening... he said all you need is $14K and he'll make that happen for you.  

I too think it would be great to see a PRS production model 7 (I'd take an SE verion of the 250 in a 7 for sure! ) come out as it seems like more and more PRS endorsees are using 7s on stage!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm suprised PRS haven't done production 7's before now to be honest - more exposure like this is only going to add impetus I should say. Very, very tasty.



> I've always been absolutely floored by Nickelbacks mixes. Their guitar tone is monsterous even if the music aint my thing



Aye +1 and their rhythm section is _tight. _


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 28, 2009)

MMM this thread made me look this up again, haven't heard it in years.



I hope more bands start using 7 strings and more stores start carrying heavier gauge strings...

I'm damned tired of walking into guitar stores asking for 12+ gauge strings and getting looked at cross eyed. 

Ooh this song kicks ass too



Don't think theres any sevenstring action in those two vids though


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 28, 2009)

> I'm damned tired of walking into guitar stores asking for 12+ gauge strings and getting looked at cross eyed.



you play 12+ gauge on a 7? what do you tune to?


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 28, 2009)

The guitars are nice. Maybe more mainstream bands will start getting more 7's out there from companies. Would be nice to get an SE 7 with 24 frets. 

....that being said, the day that someone asks me if I play 7 because of Nickelback, I will stop playing 7's.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 28, 2009)

Its nice to see a huge mainstream playing 7-strings.. cuz the more recognition that 7-strings get, the better IMO.
And Chad is playing some badass 7's.. i love the Explorer and the PRS. I'm not too surprised that it happened considering they've been tuning their 6'ers down to Drop B for years (for certain songs)

On a side note, i saw Nickelback at a festival a few years back, and they sounded great live. They had great tone and Chad's voice was good. 
Also, they threw in a cover of Metallica's "Sad But True", played the intro riff and 1st verse of Pantera's "Cowboys from Hell", and did the opening drum and guitar solos from Van Halen's "Hot For Teacher"
All in all, it was a pretty cool show


----------



## playstopause (Jul 28, 2009)

That Explorer seems to look amazing / not disproportionate at all!

Somebody find a close-up pic!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 28, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Somebody find a close-up pic!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 28, 2009)

I like it. I just really don't like TOMs...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> you play 12+ gauge on a 7? what do you tune to?



I play 12 gauge on a 6 tuned to drop C. Before I was in a band I tuned to drop B with 13's. 

Its just fun walking into the stores around me and they never have anything but standard strings and 10's... lucky if you see 11's in there. Every time I ask for a 12 gauge pack the guy instantly throws acoustic strings at me before I even get the word electric out. 

I used to go into the stores around me for just strings(when I used thinner ones) and picks, now that I moved the stores around me don't even carry name brand picks and forget strings... Have to do everything online now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 28, 2009)

could you use a 7 string set and throw away the high e?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> I like it. I just really don't like TOMs...


 
I love them, but hey, everyone has their own tastes
So i take it that you like trems and the standard fixed bridges?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 28, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> I love them, but hey, everyone has their own tastes
> So i take it that you like trems and the standard fixed bridges?



nail on the head, my friend. i really prefer floyds. i don't use them extensively but i like them to be there just in case i'm in the mood for it.

i don't see gibson doing this, particularly since that one doesn't have one.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 28, 2009)

Do i spy emg's on that explorer?


I never thought Nickelback were emg'ers. 


Looks nice either way.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> could you use a 7 string set and throw away the high e?



You think they have 7's in these places yet alone 7 string string sets?

I'm pretty much stuck online for everything at this point except maybe to go try out an amp if a place has something. There was one store with a 6505 I tried out but that was it. It had a mesa cab too  The one place (basically only place after the move) near me has a dual recto or two and some orange stuff, I was excited they atleast had that if nothing.

I don't even bother taking new guitars off the wall anymore after I got my oldschool ibby, new ones all feel like crap now.



P.s. Sorry for going massively offtopic everyone!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jul 28, 2009)

they just went up a notch in my book


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 28, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Do i spy emg's on that explorer?
> I never thought Nickelback were emg'ers.


 
The other guitarist Ryan Peake has been using EMG's for years on some of his Gibsons. And Chad has a blue flametop PRS Singlecut with EMGs.
They actually did an EMG advertisement a while back.









Konfyouzd said:


> nail on the head, my friend. i really prefer floyds. i don't use them extensively but i like them to be there just in case i'm in the mood for it.


 
Thats totally understandable.. Its cool to have the trem there just in case you wanna wank on it and do some whammy bar stunts 
Its the same way i feel about my M-1000.. i rarely use the trem, but occasionally its fun as hell to do some dips and dives with the whammy bar, especially with harmonics.


----------



## budda (Jul 28, 2009)

Chad has a PRS singlecut 7? good man!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 28, 2009)

I want that explorer, right now! give it to me chad!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 28, 2009)

Call me fro0t, but I've always liked Nickleback. That guy is an amazing singer and a very talented songwriter. I'll take excellent frontman/song writing skills over the bro0talz anyday.

Love the 7 strings. 

Them EMG's gotta go the hell away though.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 28, 2009)

If you want to get really mad, "How You Remind Me", the song that got them their first few millions, was written in 20 minutes.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 28, 2009)

The best stuff tends to happen in the shortest amounts of time 

If you put too much time / thought into something sometimes you'll ruin it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> If you put too much time / thought into something sometimes you'll ruin it.



I completely disagree with that statement.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 28, 2009)

Disagree all you want, that's why I used the word 'sometimes' and not every time.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 28, 2009)

i will agree that nickelback are good, but i don´t like them. they´re good at the whole catchy rock stuff, and that´s about it. of course, it ends up sounding repetitive, and they re-use chord progressions, but if it´s simple and catchy, people will listen. and catchy it is.

i don´t think they deserve all the hate they get, they´re not even half as bad as some of the other rock bands out there.

they´re so damn rich they have a pool in their studio. i think that says enough about their music. it means they have a shit-fuck-tonne of fans. actual BAD music doesn´t get that many fans.

it´s cool that they´re realizing the potential of a seven string guitar too


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 28, 2009)

I've never ruined a song from spending more time on it.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> The best stuff tends to happen in the shortest amounts of time
> 
> If you put too much time / thought into something sometimes you'll ruin it.





Scar Symmetry said:


> I completely disagree with that statement.



Occasionally, you can second-guess yourself by overthinking a song. Sometimes, off-the-cuff stuff that comes out on the first take, turns out to be the most pleasantly unexpected.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 28, 2009)

there's no such thing as overthinking a song in my opinion, if you have your songwriting wits about you, your composition can only become stronger, never weaker


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh well, if that's how you feel cool beans, not how I or others may feel though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 28, 2009)

of course, I was merely saying I don't agree.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 28, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> they´re so damn rich they have a pool in their studio. i think that says enough about their music. it means they have a shit-fuck-tonne of fans. actual BAD music doesn´t get that many fans.
> 
> it´s cool that they´re realizing the potential of a seven string guitar too



I saw Chads' house on MTV cribs ages ago, bloody hell. The place was off the hook. It was such a mad house and he has some many dirt bikes and quad bikes its not funny. 

Yeah as much as Im not a fan of Nickelback they sure have their genre locked down. The venue in the video was packed out like a mo fo.

More "big" bands using 7s the better in my opinion


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 28, 2009)

In my experience, the first take is almost always the "best" one, with the most energy and the best improvisation. It is very possible to kill a song by overthinking or overcomposing it.

However, if done in moderation refining an idea over time works very well too. You just have to keep momentum up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 28, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> *if done in moderation refining an idea over time works very well*



that's what I was getting at.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2009)

"Paging Dr. Hetfield......"


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 28, 2009)

That guitar is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jul 28, 2009)

It is awesome that they is using 7's, though they aren't my cup of tea it is still pretty cool. Those guitars are fucking beautiful hopefully we'll have a PRS 7 soon


----------



## playstopause (Jul 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> "Paging Dr. Hetfield......"



Wow. Stunning.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 29, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> The venue in the video was packed out like a mo fo.



Unless I'm mistaken, that venue is the 02 Arena. Yeah. They're doing alright for themselves.

Also, first 7-strings in 02 Arena?


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, that venue is the 02 Arena.



How the fuck do you know that?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 30, 2009)

Rick said:


> How the fuck do you know that?


 
Same thing i wondered


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jul 30, 2009)

if only gibsons had a longer scale i would be all over that explorer


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Good Lord that Explorer is sexy.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 15, 2009)

Bekanor said:


> One of the guys from Sevendust had a custom PRS 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude if anything I would take Munky's guitar, that thing looks beautiful


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> Dude if anything I would take Munky's guitar, that thing looks beautiful



Yeah, I would definitely take it from him. Beat him, and then take it from him


----------



## kmanick (Sep 15, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Call me fro0t, but I've always liked Nickleback. That guy is an amazing singer and a very talented songwriter. I'll take excellent frontman/song writing skills over the bro0talz anyday.
> 
> Love the 7 strings.
> 
> Them EMG's gotta go the hell away though.


 
^ this. these guys know how to write hard rock songs that don't alienate
people, especially chicks.
Like em or hate em they are very good at what they do.
Love to see em using the 7's.
as musicians , we have to remember 99% of the audience are not musicians, they don't care how fast or difficult a song is, they want 
a catchy hook they can grab on to and a good beat.
We all too offten only think about writing material to impress other musicians.
that is one of the reasons we have so many bands out there
with amazing players that are still flipping burgers to pay the rent.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't wait for Explorer 7.... So cool....


----------



## I_infect (Sep 15, 2009)

kmanick said:


> ^ this. these guys know how to write hard rock songs that don't alienate
> people, especially chicks.
> Like em or hate em they are very good at what they do.
> Love to see em using the 7's.
> ...



AMEN. I have gone from playing as fast as I can(in my late teens) to remembering what got me heavily into music in the first place... great hooks, grooves and riffs. I mean be who you are, but for me it's a delicate balance of writing something that's fun for me to play but is something I would listen to _if_ I didn't know anything about music or play an instrument.


----------



## elrrek (Sep 16, 2009)

With Matt Huffy playing a 7 string Explorer the boys in Nickleback also surely Gibson are going to see potential here and release an Epi 7 Explorer.

Maybe we should start emailing them, in fact I'm off to do that now.


----------



## elrrek (Sep 16, 2009)

GAH!

Reply from Gibson:

*Thank you for your interest in Gibson.



We have had two 7 string Epiphone models in production in the past, a LP Classic 7 string and a Flying V Korina 7 string, both in the year 2000, which were however both discontinued already the year after&#8230;&#8230; Unfortunately this indicates that a 7 string guitar is not really popular.



If you have any further queries, please do not hesitate to contact me again.



Kind regards,*

And this was after I pointed out this forum and how much interest they were getting. I should have realised what a moron idea it was emailing Gibson.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2009)

^Amazing.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 16, 2009)

Hahaha, Gibson is amazing.


----------



## Duraesu (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry if i am being a douche but i'm not into this sudden "wow nickelback are cool now that they use 7 strings" vibe going on in this thread... i never cared for them, never will, even if they start to use 8,9,11 string electric guitars! i just really care about the guitars  

that 7 string explorer... Awsomeness!


----------



## JerkyChid (Sep 16, 2009)

elrrek said:


> GAH!
> 
> Reply from Gibson:
> 
> ...


 More popular than 24.75 scale electrics.


----------

